# كيفية تنظيف المنزل بالملح



## كريمة سلمي (21 ديسمبر 2022)

*
أن الملح يعتبر مكون سحري يتواجد في كل المنازل، وذلك لأنه مكون أساسي ورئيسي للطعام لأنه يعطي الطعام نهكة محببة لنا جميعاً، وعلى غير ذلك فأن له طرق أخرى عديدة للاستفادة منه، ومن هذه الطرق هي طريقة تنظيف المنزل بالملح .
افضل طرق تنظيف المنزل بالملح :
بإمكانك سيدتي تنظيف الصدأ الذي يتكون على المقلاة والتخلص منه بكل سهولة، وذلك من خلال جلب وعاء كبير به كمية من الملح الخشن وكمية مناسبة من الماء .
وذلك حتى تغطي الماء المقلاة بالكامل، ونترك المقلاة بداخل الوعاء ونقوم بنقعها، ثم نضيف قطرات من عصير الليمون ، وبعد فترة تتراوح ما بين 10 إلى 15 دقيقة وبعدها نزيل الصدأ بليفة او بالمناديل الورقية، وهكذا تصبح جاهزة للاستخدام.
كما يمكنك سيدتي غسل الأكواب التي يلتصق بها الأوساخ مثل بواقي القهوة والشاي، وذلك عن طريق غسل الأكواب بالسائل التنظيف مضافا إليه كمية من الملح، ومن ثم تنظيفهم بليفة مخصصة لغسيل الأكواب.
فوائد استخدام الملح في تنظيف المنزل :
يستخدم الملح في تنظيف أرضيات المنزل، وذلك من خلال وضع كمية من الماء ووضع كمية عليهم من الملح الخشن وتنظيف أرضيات المنزل بهم.
كما يمكنك استخدام الملح لتنظيف الدواجن والأسماك واللحوم من الدماء وأيضا يكون كمطهر من الجراثيم، ويعمل على التخلص من الرائحة غير المستحبة في الطهي.
كما أن الملح يعد من المضادات الطبيعية للالتهابات، ويمكن استخدامه كمقشر للبشرة، كما انه يعمل على إزالة خلايا الجلد الميتة.
أن الملح أيضا يعمل على تنظيف الشوائب التي تتكون داخل مسام البشرة.
كما أن الملح يعمل كمعالج طبيعي للطاقة كما انه يعمل على طرد الطاقة السلبية الموجودة في داخل المنزل.
المصدر : شركة تنظيف بالرياض

​*


----------

